# CNN report on SAR dogs in Japan



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Saw this video first thing this morning. 
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2011/03/21/todd.japan.search.and.rescue.dogs.cnn?hpt=C2

Nice for the dogs to get so much air time!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Saw this video first thing this morning.
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2011/03/21/todd.japan.search.and.rescue.dogs.cnn?hpt=C2
> 
> Nice for the dogs to get so much air time!


 
Curious to see what effects radiation will have on the dogs and handlers going over to help. Knowing that they have no clue right now of how damaging it will be. Takes some sincere dedication and fortitude, or you have no clue of the potential outcome?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Are they in an area where the radiation is high? I have not mapped where the exposure is greater vs where the rescuers are located.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

BTW-they are home and what I looked at this morning they say where they were radiation levels were not elevated. It looks like they were around 100 miles away from the reactors.

Not sure what you mean about not knowing what the damage due to radiation is? I think it is pretty well studied.....

Several US teams went to Haiti--where disease was a huge concern. Not sure which is worse radiation or the diseases....


----------

